# Noob Bionic Root/Tether



## macawk (Dec 17, 2011)

Can anyone help out a complete noob to rooting and setting up the tethering hack?

Just updated stock Bionic to 5.5.893

Appreciate it!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/ <--- Root
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4421-guide-how-to-get-free-wifi-tether-on-droid-bionic/page__hl__%2Btether+%2Bhack+%2Bdroid+%2Bbionic__fromsearch__1 <--- Tether Hack


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/ <--- Root
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4421-guide-how-to-get-free-wifi-tether-on-droid-bionic/page__hl__%2Btether+%2Bhack+%2Bdroid+%2Bbionic__fromsearch__1 <--- Tether Hack


You can use "DB browser" instead of the paid app. It isn't quite as friendly but its what I used just fine.


----------

